# Surrey Police Country Watch Bulletin



## Surreydeb (26 April 2012)

The following items have recently been received from Surrey Police  - if anyone can assist please contact Surrey Police:

Below are some of the crimes in Reigate & Banstead of note recently 


RB/12/2515  Gatton Park Road, Reigate  Overnight on 28-03-2012 offenders have entered tack room stealing a number of saddles and bridles.


RB/12/2671  Reigate Road, Reigate  On 02/04/2012 offenders have during the hours of daylight have gone to farm in a Ford Escort P 869 UGH.   They have tried to drive the vehicle into the gate in order to try and open it thus causing damage to the gate.



P12091709  Lonesome Lane, Reigate  On 31/03/2012 informants daughter witnessed a male and female in her mothers field, the daughter spoke to couple and advised them that they were on private property.  The couple commented that they had nice horses and asked where the house came out on to on the lane.  They also mentioned that the gate was unlocked but they would have had to look over the gate to know that.  The informants mother had two horses in the field at the time and stated that there have been recent thefts of horses in the Reigate area.  As the couple left the field they kept looking behind at area.

Descriptions: White Male - approx late 20s  5Foot7  slim build, White Female - approx late 30s  5Foot7 - slim build.





P12101153  Sturts Lane, Walton on the Hill  On 10/04/2012 informant called to state that a male seems to be living on farm land for sometime and believes that he may be helping himself to fresh chickens at the farm, the informant had also noticed some broken fences. The matter was investigated and signs were found of somebody living rough but had now gone.  The informant was advised of his lawful right to ask the person to leave, if seen again.  If he then becomes aggressive then he should call the Police.



From our Tandridge Area Colleagues



TD/12/1600  Broadbridge Lane, Smallfield  Overnight of 08/04/2012 offenders broke the bolt to tack room and stole tack, valued at over £6000, this included saddles, bridles and stirrups.  Unfortunately there was no CCTV, witnesses or suspects and the tack has not been marked.


TD/12/1606  Popes Lane, Oxted  Overnight of 09/04/2012 offenders stole approximately £700 worth of diesel oil from a tank outside a farm.


TD/12/1632  Tilburstow Hill Road, South Godstone  Overnight of 11/04/2012 offenders stole electrical fencing, an electrical fence energiser, electric tape and electric posts from a field.  


TD/12/1647  Red Lane, Oxted  Overnight of 12/04/2012 offenders used a pick axe to smash the padlocks from a tack room door and then stole almost £8000 worth of tack from the farm.  Luckily the tack has been security marked by Tandridge Country Watch.  There is CCTV at the entrance to the farm so investigations are on- going.



TD/12/1647  Cogmans Lane, Horley  Between 12/04 & 13/04/2012 offenders stole a hydraulic ram off a JCB which was parked on a farm.  Earlier in the week 2 men had gone onto the farm and asked if they had a hydraulic ram for a 13 ton excavator which is the exact item that has been stolen.

They were in a white Ford transit tipper double cab, which had a red tipping back believed to be a newer shaped model. Unfortunately, no registration number was taken.


From our Mole Valley Area Colleagues



MV/12/1459  Cotton Row, Forest Green  Overnight of 09/04/2012 offenders have entered the grounds of a farm located in a rural area.  They have entered an open barn at the back of the property.  Using a screwdriver and a pair of scissors found in the barn they have made their way to a secure tack room within the barn.  They have used the screwdriver to removed the handle but have not gained entry to the tack room, they have then made off with the screwdriver and scissors.




Horse Watch, Farm Watch & SUSSEX  POLICE REPORTS



CATALYTIC CONVERTER THEFTS

Mid Sussex District is currently suffering a series of catalytic converter thefts.  It's thought that the scrap value is in the platinum, palladium and rhodium metals contained within them and that they are more valuable if it is the vehicles original one.  The bigger the catalytic converter the more valuable it is.  Of the seven recent thefts on Burgess Hill, five have been various vans and the other two have been large vehicles (Ford Ranger & Suzuki Vitara).  Vulnerable vehicles appear to be those that have a higher ground clearance so making it easier to remove the exhaust.  Vulnerable premises in particular are van hire yards and industrial estates but large domestic vehicles are also at risk.


STOLEN TRAILER

Sussex Horse Watch has received information today from a lady in Smarden Kent. Last evening she had a break-in, the thieves cut through a set of metal gates with an angle grinder, the also removed a set of wooden gates, these were stolen. They then broke off the hitch lock from their Ifor Williams horse trailer. After this they removed and took the wooden doors from the hay barn; also stolen was a wooden goose house, and all the horse feed.  The Ifor Williams trailer is green in colour, a model HB505R bearing serial number 246207. The owner told us that the mudguards are somewhat twisted and that there is a dent towards the front nearside where a horse head butted it from the inside (dent is outwards from outside). The air vent in the roof is not the original; it was replaced by one from a caravan.  

The crime number is a Kent Police one: ZY1131512 and if you have any information please let us know so that we can pass this onto Sussex Horse Watch


*An important part of the Country Watch network is 

Report, report, report!!!! 999 if its happening or 101 to contact Surrey Police if its happened!  

If you have information about any crime, phone Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111 

(You are not asked for your name and you may receive a reward)*


----------



## cremedemonthe (26 April 2012)

Thanks for this, a couple of these I am slap bang in the middle of!


----------



## Purple Duck (26 April 2012)

Have posted on Surrey Horse and Pony FB group also

xXx


----------



## charmeroo (26 April 2012)

We had about 15 unopened bags of various feed stolen from a yard in Elstead, near Godalming last week. Police informed.


----------



## MCTM (27 April 2012)

Additionally - 2 separate thefts of diesel from several horseboxes (2 weeks apart) near Guildford (locking fuel caps smashed).  Reported to police and security measures reviewed.  Some evidence of tampering with possible aim to remove catalytic converter off one lorry.


----------

